# Victoria Swarovski - bikini on a yacht in Saint Tropez 19.06.2017 x29



## brian69 (21 Juni 2017)

​


----------



## redbeard (21 Juni 2017)

:thx: für die süße Bikinimaus!


----------



## Punisher (21 Juni 2017)

süßer Knackarsch


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (22 Juni 2017)

Schlank aber nicht dünn.

Österreichische Traumfrau:thx:


----------



## Elyos (22 Juni 2017)

echte Strandfigur! Danke


----------



## Sarcophagus (22 Juni 2017)

Hofrat & Blücher schrieb:


> Schlank aber nicht dünn.



Sind beide Wörter NICHT jeweils Synonyme des anderen Wortes?


----------



## Heinzpaul (23 Juni 2017)

:thx: :thumbup: :WOW:


----------



## r2m (24 Juni 2017)

Sehr geil!


----------



## monalisa1234 (26 Juni 2017)

very nice - thx for viki


----------



## Rambo (28 Juni 2017)

:thx::thx::thx::thx::thx:


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (28 Juni 2017)

Sarcophagus schrieb:


> Sind beide Wörter NICHT jeweils Synonyme des anderen Wortes?


Schlank=positiv. Dünn=negativ.
Dürr, knochig, abgemagert, ausgehungert, hager, mager, abgezehrt, klapperdürr usw. würde ich dann im schlimmsten Fall verwenden.


----------



## pepovitsch (28 Juni 2017)

perfekt - thx!


----------



## Nürnberg (9 Juli 2017)

naja --- geht schon


----------



## Wilfried (10 Juli 2017)

Sehr lecker


----------



## 10hagen (20 Juli 2017)

Sehr heisssss die Vici!


----------



## Tobitoe (23 Juli 2017)

hammer Frau


----------



## vanhelsingmann (23 Juli 2017)

Mit der würde ich auch mal gern Zeit auf ner Yacht verbringen


----------



## bertrams (23 Juli 2017)

danke sehr! tolle bilder


----------



## hardcorekurby (24 Juli 2017)

schöne Rückansicht


----------



## Schwarzkopfvegeta (25 Dez. 2017)

was ein körper


----------



## Schwarzkopfvegeta (25 Dez. 2017)

was ein körper


----------



## Tittelelli (25 Dez. 2017)

vanhelsingmann schrieb:


> Mit der würde ich auch mal gern Zeit auf ner Yacht verbringen



dafür fehlt bei Dir einiges, und nicht nur Geld:WOW::WOW:


----------



## Tobitoe (25 Dez. 2017)

tolle Fotos super Frau


----------



## filou81 (31 Dez. 2017)

Sehr hübsch die Victoria


----------



## Schwarzkopfvegeta (22 Feb. 2018)

Woow die ist krass


----------



## willis (22 Feb. 2018)

Können nicht nur schöne Steinchen machen, die Swarovskis wink2


----------



## Hollow (23 Feb. 2018)

sau geil danke


----------



## weazel32 (23 Feb. 2018)

:thx:für Victoria


----------



## Hollow (7 März 2018)

sau geil, vielen dank


----------



## psycho33 (8 März 2018)

Mega!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## akizler (11 März 2018)

Nette Rückansicht!!


----------



## CelGum (22 Sep. 2018)

Bilder leider down


----------



## PLuna (22 Sep. 2018)

kann leider keine bilder sehen


----------



## hirnknall (22 Sep. 2018)

Das liegt wohl daran, dass bei den meisten Bilderhostern die Bilder nach einem Jahr Inaktivität automatisch gelöscht werden soso


----------



## stoormy (12 Feb. 2019)

kleine reiche göre...


----------



## armin (12 Feb. 2019)

sehe das Bild leider nicht..


----------

